# Windows 7 USB 3.0 Creator



## StephAh (Feb 8, 2020)

A while back, someone was asking for this utility (?). The thread is closed now, but I thought others might benefit. I found it here: 





						Application Intel Windows 7 USB 3.0 Image Creator Utility 3.0
					

TousLesDrivers.com permet de télécharger gratuitement toutes les mises à jour nécessaires au bon fonctionnement d'un PC. Les drivers, pilotes, BIOS, firmwares, utilitaires, logiciels et applications sont téléchargeables rapidement et facilement grâce au classement des fichiers par catégories de...




					www.touslesdrivers.com
				




I haven't tried it yet, so can't say if it works or not.


----------



## mastercoin (Jul 3, 2020)

MANY THANKS!!!! Im installing Dell W7 Skylake on may xps 13 2015 ;-)


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 3, 2020)

Use this:









						Gigabyte Windows 7 USB Installation Tool
					

Every now and then, I see a thread about someone having a difficulty installing Windows 7 on modern hardware.  Sure, a lot of people seem to dislike Windows 10, but Windows 7 lacks native support for USB 3, NVMe and Thunderbolt.  Gigabyte for a long time offers a small utility that injects the...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




But take in mind that future games and apps may require Windows 10.

NFS Heat and AoE Remastered already require Windows 10. I know its trash, but just saying.


----------

